
Ask HN: Recommendations for a simple JSON persistence library for JavaScript - in15minutes
Please recommend a simple JavaScript library to persist JSON data (could be on a third party server).<p>I often need to store data from JS. It takes a while build APIs and DB support for every single change in what might be a throw-away code. Also, I dont want to tie into any application framework.<p>There should be something simple like this.
Any recommendations?
======
june28
[https://jsonbin.io/api-reference/bins/create](https://jsonbin.io/api-
reference/bins/create)

------
santana16
Try [https://www.jsonstore.io/](https://www.jsonstore.io/)

------
javadiagrams
Are you looking for something like Firebase?

~~~
in15minutes
I assume Firebase is a heavy framework. I didn't think that's what he needs

